# Anavar and Cholesterol



## builderdude (Nov 4, 2013)

I've always had an OK cholesterol level of about 4.2. I took some anavar, went for a test and saw it went up to 6.5. I then freaked out and stopped taking it. It went down to 4.2 and I was happy with it. Problem is, I never realised it was the anavar. Then I again took one 20mg pil of anavar and immediately the next day saw my cholesterol went up to 7.5. I stopped again, went for a cholesterol test a week later and it was down to 4.5. I never knew that one pill could push it up so quickly! 

My quesion, however, is how dangerous is this? I want to do a cycle and know my levels will be running at 7.5. Does that mean it's really 7.5, or only artificially due to the anavar? Or do I actually have all the risks a normal person with high cholesterol would have?


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 4, 2013)

Dude, I don't know what labs you were looking at but those are not cholesterol levels. Can you post up what you're talking about?


----------



## builderdude (Nov 4, 2013)

When I say 4.5, and 7.2 etc, I am talking about "mmol/L". Les than 5 mmol/L is good, and more is bad. So mine shooting up to 7.5 mmol/L is scary.


----------



## poppa_cracker (Nov 4, 2013)

First steroids are all cholesterols so you will always get a false positive on a cholesterol test. I personally think cholesterol is a bad indicator of heart disease or atherosclerosis. Yea I know I'm 1 doc out of a million that believes this, but I also think statins are for shit and do more harm than good. I wouldn't take them if my cardiologist demanded me too. Get your blood work done yearly on your off cycles to see how your body is functioning.


----------



## builderdude (Nov 4, 2013)

So the increase in cholesterol is a false positive due to the anavar? So, however they test for it, is triggered due to the anavar and not because i'm 1 minute away from a heart attack?


----------



## poppa_cracker (Nov 4, 2013)

Correct


----------



## builderdude (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks!  Blood tests once a year it is for me then....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 5, 2013)

anavar is devastating to lipids


----------



## builderdude (Nov 5, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> anavar is devastating to lipids



Can you elaborate on how that is relevant? What should i worry about?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 5, 2013)

builderdude said:


> Can you elaborate on how that is relevant? What should i worry about?



as previously mentioned, cholesterol isn't nearly as important as was once thought.. it's more about blood pressure, inflammation, resting heart rate, sleep apnea, kidney health, that kinda stuff..i wouldn't worry about anavar even though I don't use orals anymore


----------



## Christsean (Nov 5, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> as previously mentioned, cholesterol isn't nearly as important as was once thought.. it's more about blood pressure, inflammation, resting heart rate, sleep apnea, kidney health, that kinda stuff..i wouldn't worry about anavar even though I don't use orals anymore



Negged for not suggesting tren as an alternative.


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 5, 2013)

poppa_cracker said:


> *First steroids are all cholesterols so you will always get a false positive on a cholesterol test.* I personally think cholesterol is a bad indicator of heart disease or atherosclerosis. Yea I know I'm 1 doc out of a million that believes this, but I also think statins are for shit and do more harm than good. I wouldn't take them if my cardiologist demanded me too. Get your blood work done yearly on your off cycles to see how your body is functioning.



The part in bold in not true.  Yes, many of our endogenous hormones are made from cholesterol.  But the lipoproteins that are tested for in your blood will not be falsely measured.

The rest of the post is accurate.  As Standard Donkey mentioned, there are much better indicators of CHD.  Elevated triglycerides are a concern.  However, we're discovering that it's the oxidation of LDL (actually just sub-type B) that seems to be the main issue.


----------



## Presser (Nov 5, 2013)

poppa_cracker said:


> First steroids are all cholesterols so you will always get a false positive on a cholesterol test. I personally think cholesterol is a bad indicator of heart disease or atherosclerosis. Yea I know I'm 1 doc out of a million that believes this, but I also think statins are for shit and do more harm than good. I wouldn't take them if my cardiologist demanded me too. Get your blood work done yearly on your off cycles to see how your body is functioning.



Lets not forget a big key is the type and amount of LDL particles. Small dense LDL (pattern b) has a much greater likelyhood of becoming atherosclerotic versus large buoyant LDL (pattern A), which probably leads many to question, "how do I get my LDL to become pattern A, large and buoyant?" Any guesses anyone?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 5, 2013)

Presser said:


> Lets not forget a big key is the type and amount of LDL particles. Small dense LDL (pattern b) has a much greater likelyhood of becoming atherosclerotic versus large buoyant LDL (pattern A), which probably leads many to question, "how do I get my LDL to become pattern A, large and buoyant?" Any guesses anyone?



if I had to guess id say eat low carb


----------



## QDS (Jul 29, 2015)

I want to know if it is safe to take anavar if I have sleep apnea and how safe it is, what effects can it have on my liver?


----------



## ldog (Jul 30, 2015)

Niacin 1000 mg per day will work wonders for lipids.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 31, 2015)

QDS said:


> I want to know if it is safe to take anavar if I have sleep apnea and how safe it is, what effects can it have on my liver?



anavar is relatively light on the liver, but still harsh on lipids. I would recommend doing research on vitamin k2. also, why do you have sleep apnea? I would get that shit sorted out immediately


----------

